# a refreshing sight



## gavroche (2 Oct 2011)

Took the car to have breaks done on Friday so took the bike as well and went for a ride while they were doing it. On my travel, overtook husband and wife cycling. Both with racers and full cycling gear. Husband all in yellow, including bike, and wife all in pink, including bike. What really made my day is they looked both in their 70s!


----------



## twobiker (2 Oct 2011)

Saw two 70ish man and wife out on electric bikes, just in normal clothes enjoying the sun, hope I can still ride when I'm their age.


----------



## Chris-H (2 Oct 2011)

As above,i hope i can still get out on my bike when i'm that age,fair play to em


----------



## Oxo (9 Oct 2011)

Chris-H said:


> As above,i hope i can still get out on my bike when i'm that age,fair play to em




Some of us don't have too long to wait!


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2011)

Only 10 years to go, lol


----------

